# Brew ratio vs volume vs time



## NateChat (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi guys

Need some input, I've recently been focussing on brew ratios when preparing my coffees, just to get some consistency. Typically operate with 18g of beans in and 36g of coffee out. Ball park, I've been hitting the 30 second mark, sometimes longer . I'm not focussing on volume that much though. Is this a good approach? Or should I ideally try to achieve all three? Coffee has been tasting good. Recently changed to a Mazzer SJ, so this has also improved the grind along with meticulous WDT distribution.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If using a brew ratio then use a brew ratio . Volume is irrelevant . Work to a recipe in grams. If you want more coffee increase the dose to get more coffee out ( as long as appropriate to the basket size )


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Forget volume, use a brew ratio then use time to fine tune it


----------



## NateChat (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks. That's what I've been doing, so on the right track. With a volumetric machine, would I be able to set the machine to achieve the required ratio. Don't have one , but in the process of getting one.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You could set it to deliver an amount of water that would correlate to a desired brew ratio

Will depend on the flow meter in it hoe accurate that works of you


----------



## NateChat (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes, that's what I thought.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Try some manual brewing. With larger grind size and longer brew temperatures, you can notice the result easier. That's probably the reason I am less interested in pulling shots as I am happy to be able to control everything with pretty precise equipment.

I was interested in relation between the temperature, time and ratio. I was struggling to get consistent results with Chemex (6cup) with larger volumes, but seems like a lower temperature worked quite well. Obviously, it is more complicated than photography (ISO vs Time vs Aperture). Any research available regarding this maybe?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

PPapa said:


> Try some manual brewing. With larger grind size and longer brew temperatures, you can notice the result easier. That's probably the reason I am less interested in pulling shots as I am happy to be able to control everything with pretty precise equipment.
> 
> I was interested in relation between the temperature, time and ratio. I was struggling to get consistent results with Chemex (6cup) with larger volumes, but seems like a lower temperature worked quite well. Obviously, it is more complicated than photography (ISO vs Time vs Aperture). Any research available regarding this maybe?


If you can maintain a reasonable slurry temp & keep the coffee & water in contact for long enough, then you can brew at a range of temperatures. I think most people would find that it's harder to keep the temp up in a chemex & err on the hotter side. If your brews are cooler, but longer, maybe it's working out for you.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

MWJB said:


> If you can maintain a reasonable slurry temp & keep the coffee & water in contact for long enough, then you can brew at a range of temperatures. I think most people would find that it's harder to keep the temp up in a chemex & err on the hotter side. If your brews are cooler, but longer, maybe it's working out for you.


Yeah I was just not going coarse enough with my Lido 2 in the beginning. I can keep the input temperature within 1 degree as I have Bonavita kettle.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

It's the temp in the bed, as the coffee is brewing, that matters most...it'll cool as it hits the cooler coffee bed & brewer, it's probably difficult to be too hot (if brewing in commensurate time).


----------



## NateChat (Aug 24, 2015)

PPapa said:


> Try some manual brewing. With larger grind size and longer brew temperatures, you can notice the result easier. That's probably the reason I am less interested in pulling shots as I am happy to be able to control everything with pretty precise equipment.
> 
> I was interested in relation between the temperature, time and ratio. I was struggling to get consistent results with Chemex (6cup) with larger volumes, but seems like a lower temperature worked quite well. Obviously, it is more complicated than photography (ISO vs Time vs Aperture). Any research available regarding this maybe?


Referring to espresso


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

NateChat said:


> Referring to espresso


Apart from pressure, the same properties (temp, time & ratio) hold for any type of brewing, whether it's cold brewing or pulling espresso shots.


----------



## NateChat (Aug 24, 2015)

Aah, okay. Thanks


----------

